# Got a ps4, little disappointed...



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

All the games are basically ****ty 2nd tier shooters or survival/horror genre, very little in the way of good solid RPG, fighting, or action games.

I got Mortal Kombat XL and it seems to be probably the best that is available. I see some good stuff coming up in the next 4-6 months but why the hell is there no good Final Fantasy games, not a single Tekken yet, no Soul Calibur, no Star Ocean, no Breath of Fire, etc...


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Give the Souls series a shot. Or The Witcher. Or MGS.


Final Fantasy games haven't been good in about 10 years though.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm playing the Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and it is a great game.
Try the Uncharted series, I think they have a trilogy collection with Uncharted 4 out now.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Could return and a gaming pc or if you wanna be casual get a nintendo 3ds


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When it comes to RPG's, I actually have the most fun with my 3DS, it's jam packed with quality titles. Obviously the fact it's a handheld changes the experience though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Grab Bloodborne and Dark Souls 3 at least. You can't go wrong with these, unless you hate difficult games.

Buy Diablo 3(just kidding) or Fallout 4(amazing rpg with great gameplay and storyline lol)

Maybe you would like Witcher 3 and Dragon Age: inquisition. I think they're shallow trash disguised as games, personally. Basically just ****ty casual combat with fetch quest.

If you want good traditional roleplaying games you will have to go back a few Playstations. 2 and 3 have some good ones. Or buy a 3DS like the others have said. There's even some on Steam now.
But the good old days of amazing rpgs like Chrono Triggger or Breath of Fire are behind us.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why not go retro and just get a PS2? I'm sure there are craploads of games for that even if it isn't the latest tech. I don't understand why gaming has to be all about the technology.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

@knightofdespair Don't know if it's your type of game, but check out Gravity Rush. The sequel to it is coming out on the PS4 soon too.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why not go retro and just get a PS2? I'm sure there are craploads of games for that even if it isn't the latest tech. I don't understand why gaming has to be all about the technology.


You could buy PS2 games on the PS3's online store. Don't know if they've added them to the PS4 store yet.


----------



## Comeatmebro (Sep 7, 2016)

The last of us. Buy it


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

The problem is, any PS game that is also on PC should be played on PC anyway. That's a no-brainer. The exclusives, however, are a bunch of interactive movies. There's not much to play on it, lol.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Arbre said:


> You could buy PS2 games on the PS3's online store. Don't know if they've added them to the PS4 store yet.


You can buy some if you know what you're looking for but on the UK store at least they've removed the PSClassics section. PS4 has something where you pay a monthly fee to rent and stream old games but I imagine it relies on having good internet.

I just have my ps2 hooked up next to the ps4, but it's fun to be able to get trophies and easily record footage from a ps2 game bought on the PSN store.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

As others said, the DS and 3DS have lots of nice old school style RPGs.


Aribeth said:


> The problem is, any PS game that is also on PC should be played on PC anyway. That's a no-brainer. The exclusives, however, are a bunch of interactive movies. There's not much to play on it, lol.


That's why i didn't even bother with the ps4 or xbox. There's not a lot of exclusive titles that are any better than what i can get on steam.

I think i'd buy a wii u if i wanted a console, there's not as much choice, but for some casual playing between two pc games it would be nice. Just for the usual mario, zelda and dk games.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> no Star Ocean


Star Ocean 5 is on PS4. Though, word is it's a piece of ****.

Bloodborne, Dark Souls 3, and Gravity Rush are great. Gravity Rush 2 will be out soon and that should be awesome.

3DS is the best for type of RPGs you mentioned.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why not go retro and just get a PS2? I'm sure there are craploads of games for that even if it isn't the latest tech. I don't understand why gaming has to be all about the technology.


I have a ps2, only got about a dozen games and none of them are that great, the good ones I already played through multiple times.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Charmander said:


> You can buy some if you know what you're looking for but on the UK store at least they've removed the PSClassics section. PS4 has something where you pay a monthly fee to rent and stream old games but I imagine it relies on having good internet.


It does, I tried out MK9 and it worked good for about a minute then I had some bad wifi and it looked like crap. Gotta run a cable today but it also costs $20 a month and the games aren't that good. Netflix looks good though.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Glue said:


> Star Ocean 5 is on PS4. Though, word is it's a piece of ****.
> 
> Bloodborne, Dark Souls 3, and Gravity Rush are great. Gravity Rush 2 will be out soon and that should be awesome.
> 
> 3DS is the best for type of RPGs you mentioned.


I looked for it on the PS store yesterday and it had no matches, I see it on amazon.. Yeah terrible reviews... Looks like a lot of them are based on it being short and repetitive. Something like a game shark would do wonders if you can kill the damn random battles or time wasting aspects. Might be worth buying used for a few bucks.

I don't have a 3DS, don't want a 3DS either.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> The problem is, *any PS game that is also on PC should be played on PC anyway.* That's a no-brainer. The exclusives, however, are a bunch of interactive movies. There's not much to play on it, lol.


Except Arkham Knight, never Arkham Knight...shudders 

More seriously I think it depends on which system it's ported from, for example I wouldn't play any Bethesda game on a console, but I've never played a Rockstar game on a PC...


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Grab Bloodborne and Dark Souls 3 at least. You can't go wrong with these, unless you hate difficult games.
> 
> Buy Diablo 3(just kidding) or Fallout 4(amazing rpg with great gameplay and storyline lol)
> 
> ...


You definitely haven't played the Witcher 3. The witcher 3 has a much richer, a lot more interactive story, with much better quests compared to any bethesda game I have ever played. That includes Oblivion, Morrowind, Skyrim, and Fallout 3. The Witcher 3 won the game of the year award over Fallout 4, the big game of the year award.

There is no AAA RPG game that I know of that compares to the Witcher 3. It just is the number one. Nothing above, nothing beside.

@knightofdespair watch this review:





 Good short review but with spoilers.





 Long detailed review with spoilers.

No spoilers review: 



 (All the negatives he talks about is fixed)

Dragon Age Inquisitions main story is good, but the game does feature a lot of boring fetch quests yes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@Demon Soul

I finished the Witcher 3 once and almost twice. I played it a second time in case i would get more into this amazing overrated gaming experience. But i quit halfway because i couldn't stand the crappy button mashing combat. I really played the second time for the softcore porn.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I have Witcher 2 and 3 and Diablo 3 on pc already


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

One thing that really sucks is no game shark or action replay device yet. I love those things for RPG type games.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Have you played the Last of Us

you should play the Last of Us

and dark souls/bloodborne are the best games of the gen (imo...but its true)

i had a lot of fun with batman: arkham knight, although you'll see a lot of negative talk about it

I do kind of agree it hasnt been a great generation, considering they've been out a while. There's just a lot of above average games like Mad Max, MGS5, and witcher 3, fallout 4 that are good, but not amaze-balls. I've also been more stingy with my money and games this gen so i've skipped a good amount of things, but even those are just decent games and not "YOU HAVE TO PLAY THIS!". Still have to get to the second tomb raider..the first one was good..and alien. and Inside..Actually Inside is supposed to be great, but I just havent gotten around to it. I'm rambling

Deus Ex: Mankind divided has opened up a bit for me though and I could see it becoming a really good game. But I'm not far enough to say, and it's taken like 2 hours to get into it and want to sit down and play it


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why not go retro and just get a PS2? I'm sure there are craploads of games for that even if it isn't the latest tech. I don't understand why gaming has to be all about the technology.


Or he can go even more retro and just buy a pinball machine. 

@OP, have you tried Injustice Gods Among Us for a fighting game? I've never played. It looks cool.


----------



## ShyLion (Jul 25, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> One thing that really sucks is no game shark or action replay device yet. I love those things for RPG type games.


Probably never gonna happen. It didn't happen with the PS3/XBox 360. Mainly because gaming is now online focused and would make trophies and micro transactions redundant.

I've noticed a number of JRPGs on the PlayStation Store. Whilst you may find it difficult to find boxed versions of the games (or they may be download-only), it may be worth checking them out. For example, Transistor is an indie, download-only title, but it's worth checking out if you like RPGs.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

ShyLion said:


> Probably never gonna happen. It didn't happen with the PS3/XBox 360. Mainly because gaming is now online focused and would make trophies and micro transactions redundant.
> 
> I've noticed a number of JRPGs on the PlayStation Store. Whilst you may find it difficult to find boxed versions of the games (or they may be download-only), it may be worth checking them out. For example, Transistor is an indie, download-only title, but it's worth checking out if you like RPGs.


There is one for PS3, the PS4 is supposedly in the works but people are whining like babies about trophies/achievements. I could give a flying f.... about achievements. When I play a massive sprawling game like the Witcher or Skyrim or Final Fantasy, I always have more fun when you can nuke those starting enemies with Fire 3 or Meteo. I've heard of Transistor, might be worth trying, reviews look good.

https://www.amazon.com/Hyperkin-Game-Genie-Editor-PlayStation-3/dp/B008J16AGA/

I ordered bloodborn, last of us looks boring, I don't like most of the survival/recon type of games that seem to be what most people are buying. Resident evil is borderline but without a game shark or something they always make it way too hard to survive.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

The last of us depends on how you play. Most of the time you get caught and have to improvise and run around to avoid dieing making it a lot more actiony. Lacking ammo is kind of the only reason to play stealthy To at least widdle a few people away

But the story is probably my favorite story from a game of all time. Minus the zombie factor since that's been done a lot


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I love my PS3, I'm playing right now actually. I'm getting into MGSV. It's disappointing to hear the PS4 was a letdown as far as game choices go. I'm wondering if it's really worth the money to upgrade....is the system really that much better than the PS3. Can you even tell the difference really....


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't own a playstation since ps3 but i watch twitch sometimes, new uncharted and the Last of us looked like fun.You mentioned tekken heh ,man i would insta buy a ps4 if they brought a new one out ,or a FF like 7 or 9.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Tekken 7 should be coming out in the next few months. FFXV comes out in a few months. FF7-HD remake should be coming out next year. Horizon looks interesting. Resident Evil 7 looks like it might be good, but the ones I've owned in the past pretty much required cheats to play.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I've seen my brother play the witcher on the ps4 and really liked watching him play that game, so I might even try it myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

knightofdespair said:


> Tekken 7 should be coming out in the next few months. FFXV comes out in a few months. FF7-HD remake should be coming out next year. Horizon looks interesting. Resident Evil 7 looks like it might be good, but the ones I've owned in the past pretty much required cheats to play.


Daaamn , now i have to buy a ps4 ,tekken 7 and FF7 hd remake :O,i've played it again on steam cause i had so much fun with it years ago on the ps1.Resident evil games were great but after RE4 it went downhill i think.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope you like Bloodbornes, man. This game is the only reason i would ever consider buying a ps4.

Also at one point the Resident Evil 2 HD remake will come out too, so you have that to look forward too. But again, it will come out on PC too where all the good stuff you like is, like trainers and CheatEngine.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Uncharted Series and The Last of Us is the main reason you buy a PS4 over the other game systems. They are what make the Playstation great. Those games also have great reviews.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I ordered the 2014 remastered Rocksmith as well, I had the first version for xbox but when my fiancee died the kid took it with him. This version is supposed to be better geared toward teaching guitar in a better way.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Jermster91 said:


> The Uncharted Series and The Last of Us is the main reason you buy a PS4 over the other game systems. They are what make the Playstation great. Those games also have great reviews.


I never enjoyed those types of games that much though. For me usually what I end up buying are stuff like Tekken/MK, RPGs, JRPGS, Sometimes RTS like CnC, or music games like Rocksmith. There used to be a blockbuster around here that I rented some games for Wii from, kind of funny but the best one was Wheel of Fortune. Me and the kid and my fiancee got quite a bit of fun out of that.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I find my brother is playing mostly PS3 games on his PS4, but it does have a lot more than FPS. MKX(L) is a good start. Injustice 2 comes out soon. He (my brother) says Evolve. FFXV comes out soon. Or is out?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> I find my brother is playing mostly PS3 games on his PS4, but it does have a lot more than FPS. MKX(L) is a good start. Injustice 2 comes out soon. He (my brother) says Evolve. FFXV comes out soon. Or is out?


Its out in November. I think the PS4 just hasn't been out long enough, most of the high end AAA titles take a good 5 years of development, and a lot of the stuff out already was developed with both the PS3 and PS4 in mind, without a real focus on the PS4 yet. The system itself looks pretty good, definitely an upgrade from the PS2 I had before. I'm trying to migrate away from PC games I guess, they have a way of consuming so much time and money that it isn't worth it. I've poured years of my life into WoW and every year or two they drop another ****ty expansion and remove stuff I enjoyed from the past like flying and reforging and defense stat, 90% of the changes they've made have made the game less fun and more time consuming and after sinking years into it, it gets irritating to see so much stuff go obsolete.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

So today my hybrid SSD arrived, along with a fan/controller cradle and some games. Gotta admit Lego Jurassic World is one of the best games I've played in a long time..


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

bloodborne, dark souls 3, ratchet and clank, tlou, heavy rain, mgs5, until dawn, uncharted 4, uncharted 1-3.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Just tried out Doom, graphics are amazing:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If you're into Bloodborne and Dark Souls, you might want to keep an eye on this game:


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

op, rez infinite comes out on the 13th.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I spent too much on Rocksmith.. Even had to order a new guitar for it.


----------



## Dark Skies (Aug 10, 2012)

How good is Rocksmith?

You need a special lead to play it?

@*knightofdespair*


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

This is the game that makes me want a PS4 the most.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Thinking more about this generation. I think what's missing is innovation and games that could only exist on this gen

Mass effect, assassins Creed, bioshock came out pretty early for 360/ps3 and those games couldn't exist on the previous gen. It seems every game this gen could exist on the last one but with worse graphics and more load times. But that's not that innovative to me. Plus those were new IPs which we haven't had much of. Even bloodborne has an asterisk as being a new IP

Maybe we just peaked a bit with tech or something. Which is funny since techs known for moving so fast that consoles can't keep up, but the difference in consoles are getting less impressive


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Dark Skies said:


> How good is Rocksmith?
> 
> You need a special lead to play it?
> 
> @*knightofdespair*


It comes with a cable. You can learn lead or play the backup as well.


----------



## Dark Skies (Aug 10, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> It comes with a cable. You can learn lead or play the backup as well.


Cool. I might get it.

I've got a Prestige Ibanez too. One of the metallic gold RG2570Z's. They're great guitars.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

ShadowOne said:


> Thinking more about this generation. I think what's missing is innovation and games that could only exist on this gen
> 
> Mass effect, assassins Creed, bioshock came out pretty early for 360/ps3 and those games couldn't exist on the previous gen. It seems every game this gen could exist on the last one but with worse graphics and more load times. But that's not that innovative to me. Plus those were new IPs which we haven't had much of. Even bloodborne has an asterisk as being a new IP
> 
> Maybe we just peaked a bit with tech or something. Which is funny since techs known for moving so fast that consoles can't keep up, but the difference in consoles are getting less impressive


I've thought the same thing. Indie games seem to being doing well, maybe better than ever. Then again they only really took off last gen. But like you said, there haven't really been many new big blockbuster games that have become instant classics. Before the current gen consoles came out, I thought they were going to be able to have much better open world games that were bigger, more complex, better AI, etc. But the current gen consoles seem just like the last gen, just with higher resolutions and framerates. Maybe it costs some studios too much money to make a AAA game now.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

There is no incentive for AAA games to be good anymore. A lot of people buy them today no matter how they are. A lot of budget goes towards useless things like graphics (face motion capture, specifically). The AAA publishers have finally found their market of millions of casual American gamers who know nothing about game quality and they play these half-assed bugged games where 50% of the game is cutscenes anyway. They even defend them when people bash them and they'll preorder the next ones. No reason to not release your game early with plenty of bugs at launch; you'll just patch them later over the next 6 months. Gone are the days when the 1.0 version of a game was the first and final version, because they were bug-free and didn't need any updates.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate shooter games so I go Nintendo each gen.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

So luckily I had a window to return my ps4 still, took it back last week... Waiting on my PS4 pro right now... Also got a nifty 4k TV to use with it.


----------

